# ID application stuck on stage 1of4



## Simbarashe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi guys,

I got my PRP in November 2018 and applied for my ID at DHA Barrack Street, Cape Town on 3 December. My ID application has been stuck on stage 1 since then and the call centre staff have asked me to go to the office of application to enquire. 

I have been to Barrack Street thrice and one time they said they had sent all applications to Pretoria and that I should be patient. I waited two weeks, went there last week and was told that they have a backlog and that they'd only send all December applications to Pretoria in Feb.

What should I do? Is it possible to lodge a new application at a different DHA office? Has anyone experienced this before? Please advise.


----------



## litiyar (Feb 28, 2019)

Simbarashe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PRP in November 2018 and applied for my ID at DHA Barrack Street, Cape Town on 3 December. My ID application has been stuck on stage 1 since then and the call centre staff have asked me to go to the office of application to enquire.
> 
> ...


Hi Simbarashe
I feel your frustration as I am in a similar boat. I don't really buy the whole backlog thing because some people on this forum got their IDs in less than 3 months. The shortest turn around time for ID application that I saw on this forum was actually 40 or so days this year! So I don't believe the backlog story.

I applied for mine on 17 January 2019 and have been calling the Call Centre. First time I phoned they said it was at the printing stage. Then it went to Quality Assurance stage. Today I'm told it failed QA and has gone back to Printing and that I must call them in a month to check! It could take them a whole month to print, imagine that! 

I don't exactly know what to do except to go back to my office of application just to check with them. or to just wait it out (im)patiently.

I am not sure about reapplying though. Won't it cause confusion and give them reasons to delay your application? Maybe others on this platform can help as I also need to know what to do.


----------



## HeisenbergBB (Nov 15, 2018)

Simbarashe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PRP in November 2018 and applied for my ID at DHA Barrack Street, Cape Town on 3 December. My ID application has been stuck on stage 1 since then and the call centre staff have asked me to go to the office of application to enquire.
> 
> ...



Hi Simba

I applied at the same office as you today, has there been any movement in your case?


----------

